# How to use prima amigo



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Here's How to use prima amigo*

Information found online, a quote from PRIMA themselves on amigo application. The question was regarding how to apply Prima Amigo.....

It depends on a few things... what need to be done, what kind of paint and what you feel like doing.

First know that Amigo is very forgiving so whichever application style you choose, you'll get great results and can't really mess anything up!

For basic pre-wax light paint cleansing and mild filling/concealing of imperfections:
Amigo can be applied by hand, using any soft applicator such as a microfiber covered sponge (i.e. Skinny App or similar) or even a small piece of microfiber cloth. For this basic approach, you don't need to work it in and can just spread it on and remove. -OR-
Amigo can be applied by machine polisher using a soft black finishing pad. For this basic approach, you don't need to work it in and can just spread it on (at moderate speed, such as 4-5 on the PC) and remove.
For moderate paint cleansing and filling/concealing of imperfections:
Amigo can be applied by hand, using any soft applicator such as a microfiber covered sponge (i.e. Skinny App or similar) or even a small piece of microfiber cloth. In order to get the increased cleansing power, as well as the filling ability, work Amigo into the paint as you apply it- moving in up and down or side to side motions. The more you work it, the more it will do. -OR-
Amigo can be applied by machine polisher using a white polishing pad. Again, in order to get considerably increased cleansing power, as well as better filling ability, work Amigo into the paint, moving the polisher slowly and steadily around (at moderate speed, such as 4-5 on the PC).
For aggressive paint cleansing and filling/concealing of imperfections:
(note that as you move up this ladder, the increases in filling/concealing ability will start to plateau; the paint cleansing and polishing will continue to increase though)
Amigo can be applied by machine polisher using an orange pad. NOTE: Please be aware of your paint's softness at this level, as Amigo's previously "inactive" (inactive in the abrasive sense but not in the cleansing sense) abrasive particles are now being put to work. That said, Amigo and the orange pad is still a relatively non-aggressive polishing approach (i.e. less aggressive than Swirl and the orange pad). This is only a concern on super-soft paints such as BMW, Ferrari, and non-factory re-painted areas etc. Again, the more you work Amigo, the more you'll get out of it. At this level, Amigo will actually do some light abrading as well as it's usual work of deep cleansing and filling/concealing. I would still run the polisher at a moderate speed of 4-5, but it can vary depending on your paint and your technique.
In your particular case of black '97 Civic that you've described as "a mess," I would work it in well with at least the white pad, if not the orange pad. Work each section as long as you can (start with 2 minutes per section and see what that gets you).

Of course, it also depends on how much time you want to spend on this. If you use Amigo with the white pad and move rather quickly, you'll still see some very decent results with very little time. The more time you spend with Amigo, the more it will give you. I'd do a nice sized test spot on the hood to figure out how much it will take to get how far with the improvement.

Most of all, have fun! (and yes, please do post pictures... I think this will be a fun before/after project!)

-Heather

PS- I'm writing this before my coffee so I hope it makes sense!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Love the Amigo! I work in in with a soft pad on the DA. I don't like to heat it up too much, that's when it starts to have issues.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

they class bmw paint as soft?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> they class bmw paint as soft?


They make BMW's in USA too.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

so bmw's made in the usa are only sold in the usa?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> so bmw's made in the usa are only sold in the usa?


No. We get USA X5's here in Australia (RHD), not sure if they are all made in USA for all regions or not? But not saying they are super soft, far from it, but I've come across a few that were.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Amigo:argie::thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea, there is a plant in the south US that produces all of the x3s.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

All Z4s are also made in the usa.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I haven't got a DA so apply Amigo by hand using the white side of one of these http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-multi-purpose-applicator-pad-cat24.html

Great bit of kit! :thumb:


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi guys ! few questions : 

It's not possible by rotary ? With low speed and black pad for example ? 

How many time between amigo and the lsp ? 

:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

alexgb said:


> Hi guys ! few questions :
> 
> It's not possible by rotary ? With low speed and black pad for example ?
> 
> ...


I don't know about rotary application but you can put LSP straight after Amigo.


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

sm81 said:


> I don't know about rotary application but you can put LSP straight after Amigo.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

How many pads would it take to do one car - I've got metallic blue VAG paint and thinking of using white hexlogic polishing pad to activate some of the abrasives for light correction and filling.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

mazstar said:


> How many pads would it take to do one car - I've got metallic blue VAG paint and thinking of using white hexlogic polishing pad to activate some of the abrasives for light correction and filling.


I would use one pad with a pad cleaning brush to clean the pad off after each panel


----------

